# Good Laptop for Gaming?



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,

I want to buy a laptop that I will basically use to play games. My limit is about $1500.00 Any suggestions? And this may sound dumb but I can hook up a mouse to a laptop correct?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. are any of the laptops at the link below worth buying? I have a card with them...

http://www.circuitcity.com/searchre...=Computers,+Printers,+and+PDAs&first=yes&qp=0

P.P.S. Is there a time of the year when new models come out?

thanks again


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

The general rule with technology is every 6 mos. it will double in performance or half in price. Computers and components are released year round as they are developed. You may see a slight increase in the number of new products just before Christmas time.

Do you do a lot of traveling? If youre not opposed to a desktop computer, you could build yourself a pretty decent one for your price limit.

My system (see my signature) cost about $600. From there you could add a better video card, sound card and a larger monitor, and still make it under 1G.

What kind of games do you play? First Person (3D) games are much more demanding on the system, than map based (2D) games.

You can connect an external mouse (and keyboard) to a laptop computer.

Circuit City and CompUSE-less, aren't my favorite companies, but it really depends on the store in your area.

I'm more of a desktop person myself. Laptops are not very easy to upgrade. If you don't travel often, a desktop would probly be the cheaper option. (since you can fix it yourself, and avoid service charges.) 

Of course as a system builder, what is easy for me could be frightening to someone who has never done it before. If this is the road you choose, I'm sure that the folks on this site will be more than helpfull through your endevour. 

Hope this helps,

Nick M. Rahl


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

First off, I would not recommend getting a laptop unless you need because you are traveling.

But if you want a laptop bad enough and the main thing would be gaming, I would make sure to look into the following:

Laptops can become EASILY overheated depending on your graphics card, processor, etc. My laptop which I use for personal and business use has 2.4ghz Pentium 4, 32mb Mobility Radeon, 512mb RAM, etc. If I play a game like BattleField 1942 for example, my laptop will overheat in less than about 4 minutes of playing. Is it because my laptop sucks? No. It is because running a game (which laptops, unfortunately for you, are not made to play games) like that for that time on 2.4ghz creates A LOT of heat, and when your laptop reaches a certain point, it will automatically shutdown to prevent it from overheating to the point that you permanently ruin it.

I would recommend a desktop (unless you need the laptop for traveling or such), not because of money, but simply because you probably will be upset spending all the money on a laptop to play games to find you can't even play a majority of games without it shutting down on you.


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks guys for your input. I dont know anything about laptops, I didnt know that games could make them overheat like that. I dont really travel alot so it would be mostly for home. The main game I play is the Sims. The main goal is to be able to keep up with the Sims expansion packs, which right now run kind of slow, and faster net surfing and downloading. 

I would like to upgrade the computer I already have, but I'm skiddish about doing it myself, the inside is not as easy to work with as the models out now. (putting memory in was like surgery, and I had to remove stuff first) I have a Compaq Presario 5461, and I rarely have probs with it, except when I had to replace hard drive last year (which support came out and did for me) and the trying to get rid of this trojan I have right now. 

Presario 5461
64mb (I upgraded to 192) the max is 384mb
10.0 GB hard drive
AMD athlon 500mhz
CCDRW
56K askey lucent modem
Win98se

I know this comp is from the stone ages lol, is this one worth upgrading?


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

No problem!

I never considered heat when I got my laptop. Getting I was all excited. I could do all my business stuff anywhere I go, watch a DVD if I want on the plane, play a game, etc.

I'll warn you though, even The Sims will overheat my laptop.

If you have the money... I'd suggest getting a computer that meets YOUR needs. Not necessarily a computer that meets the needs of your hardcore gamer who does nothing but play intensive games all day. You could do some fun stuff with an extra hundred dollars or so.

Plus you would have your current computer to perhaps act as a server or such.


Goodluck with it!


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

the thought of a shiny new computer is nice. eventually i guess i will make up my mind. 

explain to me the act as a server thing. i dont know what that means.


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, if you get a network hub and network cable (or even wireless if you wish; although I would never do wireless myself, there just seems to large of a security vulnerability to it), you can hook the computers together. Share an internet connection, share files, etc.

"Use as a server, etc" was basically to say that you would have a separate computer potentially to do anything you want. Run a gameserver 24/7, store files, etc.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Compaq Computers are rather cramped inside, and they often use special Non-standard) parts, making them rather difficult to upgrade. 

What you really need is more speed (RAM and CPU), not more hard disk space. a CPU upgrade would probably be the most benificial, but due to compatibility issues, this often means a new motherboard as well.



As a cheaper alternative to a completly new computer, you could do this:

Abit KD7-E Mainboard ($81)
AMD Athelon XP 2100+ CPU ($72)
512 Mg DDR ($70)
A Mid-size Tower Case W/ PSU ($60)

Then add the Hard drive, CD-RW, and Floppy from you existing computer.

You also already have a monitor, keyboard and mouse.

Since you would be using your old hard drive, all of your files would be there from the start (no time spent transfering them to the new system).

You are also running windows 98. WIN 98 will let you put it in another computer without reinstalling, so most of your settings and programs will remain intact.

For $283 and about 4 hours of your time, you could have a computer that is identical to the one you have now, only It's 4 times faster, and has over 4 times the memory. 

I can walk you through building a system if you need help.

Hope this helps,
Nick M. Rahl


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks guys

thank you lightnb! I am looking into these parts now, I think I will give it a shot, the worst that could happen is that it blows up and I have to buy a new one. But I think its worth the risk. I will let you know, thanks again!


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Your welcome.

Some things I forgot to mention:

Make sure that you get the "retail" version of the processor.
Retail processors include an approved heat-sink/ fan, and they are each factory tested before being shipped.

Non-retail, or OEM processors are randomly tested (about 1 in every 100), and do not include a heat-sink/ fan.

I went through five bad OEM processors before I bought a retail version. (which worked on the first try.)

I would recommend googlegear as your source for components. Everything I bought from them worked, right out of box. (I can't say the same for some other companies)

I doubt your computer will "blow up". (at least not until windoze is installed  )
Just follow these guidelines, and your build should be problem free:

When touching computer components be sure that you are grounded (ie. touching something that's metal and connected to a ground wire).

Also make sure that the heat-sink is installed correctly. (It only goes on one way, but it can be forced on back-wards)

Account for all screws at all times. If a stray screw manages to get under the mainboard, it can short out the system.

Use common sense. (soaking the memory in water will not help it fit any better  )

As long as you are gentle with components, and follow the instructions, you shouldn't have any problems.

-Nick Rahl


----------



## faith (Mar 23, 2001)

You might want to get a nice graphics card too. I'm sure if you do a search you'll find lots of suggestions. I'm not an expert at computers by any means, but I do enjoy the Sims. The Sims 2 is coming out next year! It'll take a lot of power to run that game, I think.


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Another option I've been thinking about is to just upgrade the memory and add a second hardrive to the desktop and use it for games only and then get a laptop for everything else.
Decisions, decisions.


----------

